

Chinese demolition firm uses a man with a hammer instead of dynamite - ellyagg
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2825457/Chinese-demolition-firm-hires-man-knock-structures-one-brick-time-s-cheaper-using-dynamite.html

======
kazinator
Maybe it's not just explosives but going through permits and paperwork and
such. I imagine there are also other costs like insurance, because you have to
be covered if something goes wrong, and if you're blowing stuff up with
dynamite, the premiums are probably high. There could be fees to the city for
traffic closures. Also, knocking it down in one go leaves a big mess. There is
also the expertise: you can't just stick dynamite wherever you like and
detonate, or the thing will go sideways into another building. Charges are
placed onto specific structural supports, and denotated in a proper sequence.

~~~
geon
> you need to spend a fortune for the explosives and the license to use them,
> as well as demolition experts and all sorts of insurances

------
geon
If it takes the guy just a month to get the job done, it should be a
competitive method here in Sweden too. I'd love to se a more detailed analysis
of the costs involved in both methods.

